# my previous post in this thread



## lammn

因为敝公司计划在公司的内联网成立论坛，由于我平时很少上中文的论坛，对一些网络用语不太清楚，需要大家协助。

In particular, how to say the word "post" as in "Please refer to my previous post in this thread" in Chinese?

中译：请参考我在本帖子中的前一个回复？
「回复」这个词好像很笼统，有没有更贴切的说法？


----------



## wzz

翻译的没什么问题，只是有点文绉绉～

一般在论坛里会说：“请看我前面的跟帖”。“In this thread” 在中文里不需要，就好像“wash my face”中的“my”一样，中文是不说的


----------



## lammn

谢谢你的回复！

透过搜寻器中，我找到了这个论坛术语大典。
根据该网页，除了「跟帖」外，应该还可以说「回帖」吧？
当然词义是有点不同。


----------



## SuperXW

这么一说，我才觉得有点奇怪，中文网络语言中，有论坛、跟帖、回帖、楼主、沙发……居然没有thread这个词……


----------



## lammn

就是嘛！在英文里，"thread"和"post"是两个完全不同的概念，但中文都叫作「帖子」。>.<


----------



## SuperXW

我想到了，有些论坛会叫做“话题”。e.g. 新话题、回复话题 etc...


----------



## lammn

如果想说：Please refer to post no.2 in this thread，应当怎么说？

请参考本话题的第二个帖子？
请参考本话题的第一个回帖？
请参考本话题的沙发？
请参考楼上第二位人兄/小姐的回帖？
请参考二楼的回帖？


----------



## SuperXW

I think the most common way on Internet is 请参考二楼的回帖……


----------



## lammn

谢谢!


----------



## Youngfun

或者：请参考二楼
也已经足够了吧


----------



## lammn

@十楼的人兄：OK!


----------



## Youngfun

我觉得你可以在网页底下的第二个下滑菜单(Dropdown menu)里把WR论坛的语言设置为中文。就可以看到跟论坛相关的中文词汇了。


----------



## lammn

我曾这样做过，但个人感觉（强调：只是个人感觉）本论坛的中译有点怪怪，例如把PM翻译作「俏俏话」，我觉得这个译法太有「创意」，我觉得应译作「私人信息」比较正规。
尤其是敝公司准备成立的论坛都是和公事以致学术研讨有关的论坛，用词不能太花巧。

还有一个问题，就是当我把本网站的语言设定为中文后，每当订阅的帖子有新的跟帖时，无法从电邮提示中直接点击入相关的帖子浏览（因为电邮的内容全部变了空白），所以还是用英文的设定好了。


----------



## Youngfun

lammn said:


> 我曾这样做过，但个人感觉（强调：只是个人感觉）本论坛的中译有点怪怪，例如把PM翻译作「俏俏话」，我觉得这个译法太有「创意」，我觉得应译作「私人信息」比较正规。
> 尤其是敝公司准备成立的论坛都是和公事以致学术研讨有关的论坛，用词不能太花巧。


“悄悄话”在网络用语里不怪，是聊天室（chatrooms and IRCs）的用词。因为你可以在公共聊天室里跟大家聊天，也可以私下跟一个人聊天。
可能有的人就引申把论坛里的PM也这么叫了。
我觉得“私人信息”会与personal information混淆。可能“私人信件”更好，或者简称“私信”。
我觉得你也可以用“讯息”，似乎在港台都用这个词。


lammn said:


> 还有一个问题，就是当我把本网站的语言设定为中文后，每当订阅的帖子有新的跟帖时，无法从电邮提示中直接点击入相关的帖子浏览（因为电邮的内容全部变了空白），所以还是用英文的设定好了。


你可以到 Comments and Suggestions 里反映。

EDIT:
关于本论坛的中文翻译我开了一个新的主题：http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2381916&p=11970709#post11970709


----------



## lammn

Youngfun said:


> “悄悄话”在网络用语里不怪，是聊天室（chatrooms and IRCs）的用词。因为你可以在公共聊天室里跟大家聊天，也可以私下跟一个人聊天。
> 可能有的人就引申把论坛里的PM也这么叫了。


原来如此，谢谢你的分享！


Youngfun said:


> 我觉得“私人信息”会与personal information混淆。可能“私人信件”更好，或者简称“私信”。


Personal information应当译作“个人资料”吧，应当不会和PM混淆。



Youngfun said:


> 我觉得你也可以用“讯息”，似乎在港台都用这个词。


我是在一家国有企业做事的，国内的公函大都用"信息"这个词。
香港则用"訊息"一词。


Youngfun said:


> 你可以到 Comments and Suggestions 里反映。


No, thanks!  All the above-mentioned problems are solved once I switch the forum language setting into English.  I don't bother to spare extra time to write a comment about it.  (I'm extremely busy all the time.  I won't spend time on things that have been solved.)  Anyway, thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Youngfun

做事=上班？
我们方言里说“做工”。

上面我了发链接的的主题里，Razzle Storm 提倡了“站内信”和“站内信息”。Facebook中文版和人人网都用这些词。你也可以考虑采用。

可能那个问题去投诉也没用，我觉得不是论坛的技术问题，而是因为没有人把Email部分翻译成中文⋯⋯
顺便说一下，意大利语近90%都翻译完了，而中文⋯⋯四分之一也不到吧⋯⋯


----------

